# كتاب عن delta modulation



## المهندس اون لاين (17 أغسطس 2009)

Linear, Nonlinear and Mixed Mode Processing (Signals and Communication Technology, for students and professionals who are interested in the field of digital signal processing of delta-sigma modulated sequences. The overall focus is on the development of algorithms and circuits for linear, non-linear, and mixed mode processing of delta-sigma modulated pulse streams.

http://mihd.net/hwe81i
http://rapidshare.com/files/41347916/Circuits_and_Systems_Based_on_Delta_Modulation.pdf


----------



## مروة 1022 (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عجبنى الكتاب 
جزاكم الله حسن وثواب الدنيا والاخرة 
دمتم بخير


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا والله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## hoba mohamed (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا والله يبارك فيك*​


----------

